# Accuracy out of the box



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

As the Brits would say, "Here, here!"

I own three of these fences. One 30" attached to my table saw, one 52" I bought on eBay in anticipation of putting on my saw when I have a new and expanded shop and for some reason only known to the Almighty, I bought one at Lowe's for $92 and change when they were on close out. I guess I couldn't just let it go to any old home. It had to be my home to sit in the box in the shop.

And as we say here in all the 57 states of America,  "Ditto"!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

That fence has a couple of features I really like. I wish I could switch back and forth between that and my Biesemeyer fence, but they are attached different ways.


----------



## crookedshack (Jan 17, 2008)

I too own that fence and WOW is right. I have a Delta contractor's saw and the fence that came with it is ok for lighter duty stuff, but it was always getting out of whack whenever I would cut plywood. When I bought this fence I went through a little of the buyer's remorse because of the $300 price tag. But once I got it set it up and made that first cut the price has never entered my mind again. In fact I used the sliding feature just today to set up a stop while using my crosscut sled. I had 14 pieces to cut at 29 5/8" and the fence allowed me to do it effortlessly and accurately.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review. I have been in a quandary whether to replace my Craftsman saw or its fence. I may have to give this one a look to see if it will fit on a Craftsman saw.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

From all I have read the Delta Unifence and the Biesemeyer fences are excellent fences - you can't go wrong with either one.

Dalec


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I would go with a new table saw. Look at a hybrid and you will be very happy. Steel City has a nice one. I have the original Hybrid the DE746 which is a great saw but it is not enclosed like the newer hybrids are and therefore I have Dust Collection problems.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

cool. i need a new fence. mine isn't very accurate. it has about 1/4" of deflection and a 1/6" bow over the whole length. it gets by for now. thanks for the review.


----------



## dlux (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anybody know if this will fit on a RIDGID TS?????


----------



## zamdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

I think they make one for contractor saws. I do not know if it will fit a Rigid saw. I would go to the delta web site


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I love that fence don't know if it is sold here or not?? also please could someone tell me does Delta have a dealership any longer in the UK sorry to hui jack the thread only I have a delta midi lathe and would like to buy the bed extenmsion ?Alistair


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

Been using this fence on my Delta Contractor Saw for about 18 years and love it. It's unforyunate when most of the jigs and fence attachments shown on the Net are with any other fence but this one. However, you can do everything you want if you use your imagination. Here's a few pics I just took to get you started. After all these years my fence has a few 1/4" threated holes lol. For a while I thought I was the only one using this fence. I was glad to see other comments. BTW my contractor's saw is sitting on a rolling cabinet with drawers for blades and router bits and it has a 5" dust collection connection… if you're iinterested to see pics let me know. Enjoy your fence.

Panel cutting jig designed for the Biesemeyer fence.



















Not a bad result.


----------

